# Help! - Couldn't install Final Fantasy VIII onto Windows XP



## darksida (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi,

 I was trying to install FF8 onto Windows XP Media Centre edition but the installation won't start. I've also tried to install by creating a shortcut of the setup.exe from the install cd to the desktop and checked the compatibility box in properties, but still won't install. Have tried both the compatibility for Windows 95 and 98. Please help and reply to [email protected].

Thanks,
Tommy


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

What are the system requirements for FF8? In some cases, Windows 95 games don't work in XP (Sonic CD is a case in point). Check the compatibility mode for the setup.exe file on the CD. Possibly (no guarantee) modifying that would help.

Good luck.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know it will work in XP, however I'm sure that Media Center Edition is different to the rest, hence the problems. Let me see if i can reinstall FF8 on my machine.

PS I would advise you to remove your email address from your post. There are a lot of bots on the internet that scan public forums for email addresses to spam.


----------



## darksida (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. Somehow I kept trying and managed to install the game.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

that's interesting to know


----------

